# Great bartering items



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

There are somethings that can be bought really cheap right now that after SHTF are going to be 
worth a lot. This month I have been working on getting stuff ready for an EMP.
But this stuff would also be good anytime SHTF and the grid goes down.

Solar battery charger -- $13
rechargeable batteries $.30 ea

And here is one that anybody trading will need but they are going to be hard to find.
a Battery tester. doesn't matter if you are selling or buying a tester will come in handy
How do you know the batteries are good when you trade for them?

Right now the battery testers are $1.70 they check 9 volt AA AAA C D


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Great ideal ,, I have been stocking up on this stuff for about 6 months now ,, I made a solar battery chargers out of few solar garden lights they work great .


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Target shooter can you explain how did you build the charger ?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Back to the thread, I have been making hygiene kits for trade instant coffee soap shampoo razor conditioner tooth paste and brush.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

home brew kits and booze!!!


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Pony express I will trade you a hygiene kit for a drunk kit.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Great ideal ,, I have been stocking up on this stuff for about 6 months now ,, I made a solar battery chargers out of few solar garden lights they work great .


you can do the same thing with the crank flashlites that go wonky


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

baldman said:


> Pony express I will trade you a hygiene kit for a drunk kit.


enough booze and won't care about hygiene!!


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Pony express you do have a very valid point. Lol


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I am stocking barter items, but concentrating on things that others are likely not.

I have dedicated a whole storage area to those items, and continue to add to them as I see products that most would overlook, but be willing to trade for after SHTF.

Everything from Toilet Paper to Immodium. Toothbrushes to soap bars. 22LR rounds to hotel-style shampoo bottles. Bulk salt and sugar to dry molasses. Etc.......

Enough to open a small General Store after initial SHTF dies down!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

yea.. little things like chap stick, razors and sunscreen are often overlooked, but seeds, canning lids and ammo will be probably be king..


----------



## ruhamey (Sep 30, 2015)

Bug juice! But then I'm in Florida...

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've got tons of dryer lint that works wonderfully as a quick and easy fire starter and boxes of matches to go with them.


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

warrior4 said:


> I've got tons of dryer lint that works wonderfully as a quick and easy fire starter and boxes of matches to go with them.


I tried fill dryer lint in empty toilet roll and seal both end. then light up with match. it dont burn quickly. I might made wrong way.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Deaf3279 said:


> I tried fill dryer lint in empty toilet roll and seal both end. then light up with match. it dont burn quickly. I might made wrong way.


Try cotton balls and petroleum jelly instead, not all dryer lint is consistent due to fabric composition variations.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Try cotton balls and petroleum jelly instead, not all dryer lint is consistent due to fabric composition variations.


combo of them both - sticking them gooey balls into a piece of TP roll isn't a bad storage idea


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

If you pack too much dryer lint in the tp tube, it doesn't get enough air to but quickly either. Same with cotton balls. Do a loose pack.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Liqueur, tobacco, condoms, over counter meds, hygiene supplies,clothes, plastic bags,tools,cig lighters,nails,batteries,radios,tarps. 

Just 2 name a few.


----------

